# Redwood Shacks (Cliffhangers)



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

As I am building new cement mountains I am wanting to place some, what I call cliffhangers. I love the looks of rustic, roughly built and old looking wooden cabins, that are literly hanging on the sides of mountains. These cabins need to be built on the sides of mountains because there is no room on the flatlands.
I started off with 6 Floors the same size, each cabin ends up being totally different.
This cabin I added a small second story in the back, to cram a couple more cots into.











I have recently purchaced a Grex headless 23 gauge pinner, now that tool is fun. I am amazed at what can be nailed together, how small pieces that can actually be toenailed into place and suprisingly holds very well.
Cutting all my redwood on the tablesaw and glueing with titebond 3 and adding a few nails really makes building these quite fun.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

These little cabins that are hanging on the open edge needs a fence to help keep kids and drunks from making that fatal step.....


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Very nice build! I really like structures constructed from cedar/redwood. I use the same assembly methods and it has proven successful. Pinners are the best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Very timely and a good job. I was thinking of a rustic cabin on my mountain. Maybe even adding a moonshine still at some point. I used an electric staple gun loaded with 5/8" brads and tightbond building my trestle, similar technique. I also have the paper crimper to make the beer can corrugated roofing. All I need now is time!

I'm looking forward to photos of your cabin in place after hearing your cliffhanger description!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Dennis, your skills at miniature woodworking are wonderful, great job!

What kind of nailer do you use?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the rustic look!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You'll be even more amazed with that pin nailer when you see how easy it is to attach your fingers ... but there just wasn't any other way to hold 'em together!

John, the wiser.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Cliff, I use a Grex, 23 gauge headless pinner, 3/8"-1-1/4"


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice shack Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

*2nd Cabin*










Here is another cabin , all I have to add is the ridge cover


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

The corragated metal that I really like, I love rusty corragated steel, what better way to get rusty metal than having real metal rusting.
I purchased .003 steel shim stock from McMaster Carr, running it through the paper crimper and placing in in place. Taking Muratic acid and brushind it on and then spray with hydrogen peroxide, instantly rust, let it set overnight and, WOW, heavy rust. You may want to using a dremel tool and a wire brush and remove some of the rust. I am still playing with it, if you use a cotton swab and rub the acid in just streaks and then another Q tip and rub it lightly with the peroxide it will produce just lite rust.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work as usual!! What are you using for the shingle roof?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Dennis, love your roof!

BTW, your cabin looks a lot safer than this one:


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Placitas, the wood is a veneer cut on a laser, I will coat it regularly with good UV protection. 
Cliff I like that shack, mine might not be safer...
Dennis


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, Dennis- Those cabins look great. That rust technique looks nasty- I love it!


-Kevin.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Dennis...after your rust process...do you seal it at all?!!

..or does this process continue into the millenia...
...does not seem to be neutralized once your preference level is reached....curious!!?

Dirk


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Dennis
Those look great. Looking forward to seeing them on your layout. Food for thought for me as well for out of the way corners of my layout

Jerry


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for your compliments
Dirk, Yes when you spray it it appears to stop the process, I have not placed it outside yet, but I do antisipate it to get rustier outside.
If you place the acid on the steel then wipe off with a towel, then using a Qtip placing the hydrogen peroxide lightly, will produce a light coating of rust, if you want streaks , put the acid on with Qtips, then the peroxide will rust only the areas with acid.
Then spray with clear coat.
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What are you making your windows out of ?

Cabin looks great. Can't wait to see it hanging on the side of the mountain.

JJ


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ the windows are made out of 1/16" plywood, with 1/32" clear, 1/16" plywood interlocks the outside frame the inside window frame and the plastic on the inside
this secures the pieces together.
Dennis


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Dennis, you're using a laser cutter, correct?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Cliff
Yes to cut the windows.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Dennis;

They look great .... you are a real material man ... I thought you were a metal man but I see you wood if you could .. real rusty metal ... I keep making my aluminum rust ...

Dick


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

I really appreciated this thread. "cliff hangers" are a real world issue for my prototype railroad. On of the terminal ends for my railroad was a canyon that wasn't much wider than about 100 feet at its base with very steep sides. There was no room to turn locomotives around so they backed back down the tracks. Ripley's believe it or not did a story on it and stated tht the store owners had to roll up the awnings to allow the train to pass . . . not true but it gives you an idea of how narrow the canyon was. The famous Tiger Motel was literally built over the tracks because there wasn't enough room. "cliff hangers" where the norm.

I have added a couple of photos of the canyon circa 1890. At one point 2000 people lived in this canyon. Wyatt Earp was the sheriff of the county this was the wild west. Burke, Id. is an amazing place and they literally built on the side of cliffs.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

*Cliffhangers in place*










Got my first cliffhanger in place











Still have to Rust the roofs and the redwood will quickly change dark


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Roof soon to be rusted
Dennis


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looking great as usual. I like your block tread stairway.
John


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks John, Yes a quite usual way to do seldom used path ways
Dennis


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

very nice indeed inspirational


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

They look great hangin' there!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just needs a guy hanging from the porch rail by his fingertips


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

And a pile of broken lumber at the bottom of the cliff.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Really wonderful Dennis! 

Bouncing off Semper's thought, a nice little trash pile down below maybe. 

But, whatever you do or don't add in the future, it's really fun to look at right now!

Cliff


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

How come this thread won't let me view the second page? It only happens on this thread.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

This is weird, after the above post the second page magically appeared


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

That's why it's called "Magic"...

Now ya see me, now ya dont!!

Denray....luved your use of the rough stone blocks ( sheet )...

I bought the same to try ... n I keeps getting ideas for more places to use them blocks!!
..also thought about trying some cement color to dye the blocks. ..into a more natural color that might be closer to rocks in my area!!

Cabins are awesome...n "inspiring" too!!!!

Dirk


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Hot Lips Hulahand says you are bringing the neighborhood down ....
(for those who know the building in the background)


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Those look great Dennis! Perfect placement for them too.

Nice Work as usual
Chris


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments
Dirk not quite sure what you are refering to when talking about using blocks.

Dick you are remembering correctly about Margaret, she is concerned about
the neighborhood but still loves the money it brings to her resturaunt.
Thanks Dennis


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Denray...using permalink 28, last picture.
In the back ground is a retaining wall with a drain at the top...built of small stone blocks....


;-)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Watch those nailers! Sully's shot me in the arm while I was connecting the air hose


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I've shot ME in the fingers when the pins followed the grain instead of my intention!


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Another great job Dennis.


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Totalwrecker said:


> I've shot ME in the fingers when the pins followed the grain instead of my intention!


trimming out a room in my house I stuck an 2" brad though my finger into the trim. Stuck me clean to it. Only one thing to do and that pull your finger off. Ouch. And people pierce themselves for fun. No way.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen a brad do a U-turn in the wood and come back out the top! I have always been told to never hold the trim down with my fingers closer to the pneumatic nailer head closer than the length of the nail just because there is no way to know if the nail will go in straight or hit something hard and take a detour. Yet I see the 'experts' do it all the time on the TV 'DIY/How-To' shows.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

how are you doing your rock work?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

d_sinsley said:


> how are you doing your rock work?


Nicely.


----------



## CHESTERRA (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow! Dennis, your work is fantastic, very impressive! I'd like to use your brilliant idea in my mountain. Would you mind my pinning your photos into my pinboard where I collect new ideas for me or maybe you have your pinboard in pinterest?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you for the compliments
Mountain building is covered by a friend of mine. I have trained him in a couple clinics I done for the Tulsa club. He has taken the bull by the horns and has progressed on 
has done a good job, he has taken several pictures and has posted them on another site.
I usually break my panels up into smaller pieces and created several outcroppings.
I like creating lots of rough mountain walls.. I have done many techniques over the years with this technique being my favorite.
Tom shows the basics, the molds we have purchased are from Bragden Enterprises, I prefer the mediun sizes, around 1 square foot, on the bigger size i usually brake them up into smaller pieces. 
I have a couple pics to post later.
Dennis


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

denray said:


> Thank you for the compliments
> Mountain building is covered by a friend of mine. I have trained him in a couple clinics I done for the Tulsa club. He has taken the bull by the horns and has progressed on
> has done a good job, he has taken several pictures and has posted them on another site.
> I usually break my panels up into smaller pieces and created several outcroppings.
> ...


Thanks Dennis, 
I read that post and did not realize that you were the subject of that thread. I just didn't put two and two together. So I appreciate that right up.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Chesterra You are welcome to do what you want with the pictures
Dennis


----------



## CHESTERRA (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## elewayne (Dec 16, 2014)

Who makes the roofing on the second one?
Very cool little structures, easy too.
Wayne


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Wayne thanks for the compliment, the shingles are made from veneer, I cut it on a laser
machine, I cut it so the grain runs verticle, 6" wide pieces, lays down pretty quick.
Spray a UV inhibitor in the spring will keep the roof looking pretty well all year.
Stays out all year.
Thanks for asking.
Dennis


----------

